# new tank



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

i am new to this. would like to get some opinion on this tank i am looking at

42 hex for 125 (1994) with stand no leaks, emporer 350 canister filter.

i plan on doing a saltwater tank

so i would need a heater, protein scimmer and powerheads and live rock to start


does this sound good?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What system would you be running?

You would also need the salt, sand, refractometer, proper lighting, proper lid to prevent evaporation, testing kit, RO/DI system, and even timers. Two powerheads and two small watt heaters would be best instead of one of each in a 40 gallon tank. A sump would help greatly too.

Also, the Emperor Filter isn't the best for SW. It will evaporate water very fast, and you couldn't really store anything in it. Plus, the BIO-Wheel will make you get a lot of 'trates.


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

so what do u suggest.

should i get the tank, 
i know i will need 2 powerheads, heater, salt, live rock protein scimmer, and will need to upgrade the lighthing

i would like to run with fish, rock, and a few coral.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You need everything I mentioned. 

The light should be at least 5/6 watts per gallon. At least a 200W light is needed is you want proper growth. More is better.

A better filter is the Aquaclear110. Try getting a used one, because new they are around $70. You can easily convert this into a fuge and it adds almost a gallon of water.


----------

